

Business Model and Pivots - pramoddikshith

When do you think Startups should pivot from their original business model.
======
HPBEggo
From personal experience, both startups I have been a part of have pivoted for
one of two reasons:

1) Little to no market identified for the product or service described in the
original business model.

2) A larger potential market is identified in a closely related area.

